# how best to treat for finrot?



## tapscrew (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi,

I have a 125 litre tank thats heavily planted. One of my rainbow neons has what I suspect is finrot. Could I treat the whole tank with finrot medicine or is it best to remove him to a seperate tank to treat him. 

Although the tank is heavily planted there are no really special plants, I think my most sensitive plants are Vallisneria, and I'm thinking I could replace them pretty easily if my fish is better treated in the main tank (I'm thinking this would be less stressful for it, or could he pass the finrot to other fish? - the others look fine at the mo') 

Any help or advice on this would be welcome, thanks


----------



## Linda (Mar 3, 2006)

i think you can treat finrot with pimafix and melafix combined. they won't hurt your plants or filter bacteria just follow the instructions. these are good to have on hand anyway.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

If the infected fish is in good condition, then move it to a quarantine bucket and use the salt water treatment. One teaspoon per gal on the 1st day. Gradually raise to a *total* concentration of three teaspoons per gal by the 3rd day. If there is no improvement, then bump up to four teaspoon if the fish is still in good condition. Do not feed the fish during treatment.

Change 50% of the water by the 5th day while maintaining the same salt concentration. Do another 50% water change on the 7th day to cut the salt level in 1/2. Return the fish to the community tank the next day.

If the fish is weak, then you may want to treat the whole tank with salt. One teaspoon/gal on the 1st day. Add another teaspoon/gal on the 2nd day. Repeat on the 3rd day. Maintain this level for another four days. Change 50% of the water on the 8th day. Note that some plants may weaken due to this level of salt. Fortunately, they will recover in about three weeks.


----------

